# 2005 Starspirit water pump replacement



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I need to replace the water pump on my 2005 Starspirit. It is mounted below the cooker in the storage cupboard.

If possible I would like to fit a direct replacement without modification. 

The pump is a Posiflo according to my documentation but as the van is currently in storage I have no other info about model etc.

Anyone got any ideas as to what I should replace it with? 

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't recall what my 2004 one had but thought it was a shurflo.
You'll need to get a mirror and a torch to get the specifics off the body
If the posiflo it's most likely this one 
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/posiflo-pump-20psi-1103-p.asp


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As you can see mine had a blue label which was probably this, almost identical to the posiflow and same spec
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHURFLO-2...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=251236066313&


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Techno for the info.

The O'Leary one looks very similar. Will get to the storage with my torch and mirror in next few days.

I do miss reading about your Starspirit upgrades, did a couple of copycats myself - but enjoy your latest van news.

Peter


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

My 2003 starspirit has a SHURFLO RV fresh water pump according to my handbook.
their tel no. is down as 01293 424000 in Crawley West Sussex RH10 2QT try them


----------

